# 02 Maxima, Bose , No left side audio on CD



## jbennett (Jul 5, 2005)

I have an 02 SE with the factory bose 6 cd in dash system. The system sounds great on FM with all speakers working 100% and normal; however, I have no left side audio when in CD mode with ANY cd. I found a website carstereohelp.com, that said that this is a common bose prob and they will repair it for $250. Does anyone have info on this problem, or suggestions (fix or do something different?) I am satisfied with the unit when functioning properly (definitely do not want to lose in dash changer and steering wheel controls. All help is greatly appreciated.

jbennett

:newbie:


----------



## bootyologist (Jul 6, 2005)

*b 13 front bumper*

hello every one i got a serous question for all the b 13 sentra owners im in canada and i got a b 13 can any one tell me were can i find the japanese front pumper the double light dat run on both sides on the bottom of the bumper guys plz!!! help!


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bose problem*

To answer jbennett's question... I had the exact same problem in my Murano about a half a year ago. The solution was to replace the head unit. Luckily, I was covered under warranty...not a dime spent. The problem is in the headunit itself. Either have it repaired or replaced. Is this still under warranty?

To answer bootyologist's question... Don't hi-jack another's thread. :loser: Create your own thread in the appropriate section. This way you may get some useful info rather than trying to ruin another's thread.


----------



## boiler47 (Jul 11, 2005)

*bose cd problem*

I have exactly the same problem with my cd. We had it fixed under warrenty about a year ago. now it is doing the same thing. If you find out how to fix it please let me know. I am kind of concerned if I get it fixed by the dealer I will have the problem reoccure.

Michael


----------



## jbennett (Jul 5, 2005)

Michael, I was certainly displeased to find upon pulling my unit out that it had been remanufactured. That means this is two of these units that have given problems in that car since it was new in 2002. The unit has all of the sudden started functioning again for the last week with no problems at all; however, I am sure it will fail again soon and need attention. 

Just an FYI

Jbennett


----------



## boiler47 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Bose CD problem*

J.

I can get mine to work for about 4 songs by tapping on the outside of the unit but then it goes back to not playing on the left side again. How did you find out yours was a remanufactured unit? Also how easy is it to remove the unit to have it serviced? It sounds like you removed yours yourself. I was thinking about having another cd player head installed by a car stereo dealer and leaving the factory installed radio in the car if that is possible. 

Michael


----------



## jbennett (Jul 5, 2005)

I messed up and sent the same long message twice , sorry.


----------



## jbennett (Jul 5, 2005)

Mine had a sticker right on the top of it that said "remanufactured" and had the date. It is very easy to pull once u figure out the sequence in which things come off. There are 2 screws in the bottom and 2 screws in the top that hold the unit and the climate control in. You have to get to the bottom screws first by popping the shifter cover off of the console. The scrws are hidden behind the top edge of it. Then you rock the radio a little and the top vent assembly will pop loose. The other two screws are behind it. Knock on wood mine is still going. I retrofitted it with an xm receiver from Wal-mart (Delphi) and am very happy. I would not have an aftermarket installed if it were me. EVERYTHING to do with the stereo system in that car is abnoral and it will be one heck of a changeover. I would send it to this place www.carstereohelp.com Best of luck!

Jbennett


----------

